# TeguTerra



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey guys im planning on getting a Tegu From Teguterra because obviously booby is being well you know. So who has gotten one from there and what was your overall experiance with both teguterra and the actual tegu itelf?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 29, 2012)

I've purchased tegus from Johnny in the past and was more than satisfied. He's a genuine breeder and even gave me a free adult bearded dragon a few years back when he had no need for it and knew I was breeding them back then.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 30, 2012)

He is very quick with responding, I got a tegu from him within a week, and I was very satisfied. He has phenomenal customer service.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 30, 2012)

my four year old female red is from teguterra....she great and good temperament...go for it..


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2012)

I personally have only heard good things about TeguTerra. [Full Disclosure Warning!] I'm a little biased though, I spoke with Johnny this week and he was stoked to help support TeguTalk. Either way, I think his reputation speaks for itself through his past customers...


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Sep 30, 2012)

I've also heard nothing but good things about Johnny. The Canadian breeder I got my tegu from works very closely with him.


----------



## OZZZ (Oct 1, 2012)

I just got a Chocoan from him last week. His customer service is outstanding .. hes awesome. 

DO IT


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 1, 2012)

sounds like a deal! unfortunately i cant go to purchase ione till the 19th due to my bills and what not haha but you guys have somewhat convinced me to go for it


----------

